# extended wobble/shuffle/whatever you call them bolts?



## killerpenguin21 (Feb 18, 2010)

this is just a general question as i dont drive a vw but figured people here would have more experience with these bolts.
i drive a car with a 5x110 pattern and am about to purchase a set of 5x112's which i know the bolts will work for.
the issue is, the new wheels are a rediculously high offset (+45) and i need at most a +35 to fit an 18x8 on my car. now, i already have spacers and extended lugs...
my question is has anyone ever tried using the collar off of a set of wobble bolts on a set of normal lugs?
from pictures the bolt used in wobble bolts looks no different than any other bolt so in theory i think it will work?
any input would be awesome i wanna get my new wheels!


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: extended wobble/shuffle/whatever you call them bolts? (killerpenguin21)*

Get the correct wobble bolts.


----------



## killerpenguin21 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: extended wobble/shuffle/whatever you call them bolts? (slats)*

extended wobble bolts do not exist, while extended regular bolts do.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: extended wobble/shuffle/whatever you call them bolts? (killerpenguin21)*

they you'll need to get bolt on spacers and run regular wobble bolts on those.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

you might just be able to run an adapter and run regular lug bolts.


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VMRWheels)*

yes, ditch your spacers and buy the correct width adapter to get your desired offset. The adapter is a spacer of sorts, which bolts into your 5x100 hub and then the remaining studs will be 5x112 to accept your new wheels.
Sounds like this is what you need:
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...55711
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killerpenguin21 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Du Werke)*

i know what adapters are the point was i was trying to stay away from the extra cost.


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (killerpenguin21)*

Ok Mr. Appreciative, well in that case my answer to your question is no, there is no other way around it, wobble bolts are only for 2-3 mm differences (ie 112 - 114) not 5x100 to 5x112.
you need proper adapters.


_Modified by Du Werke at 7:18 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## killerpenguin21 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Du Werke)*

reading > you
im going 5x110 to 5x112 not 5x100 to 5x112.


----------

